# SEAS Excel W22 help



## armen818 (Sep 18, 2009)

Ive been searching and i have not found alot of reviews of 

SEAS Excel W22NY-001
and 
SEAS Excel W22EX-001

in a 2-way or a 3-way active system, as a midbass or midrange

anybody has any inputs in these speakers??

cause i just got my hands on a pair of used SEAS Excel W22NY-001 for $200

i just want to know how good they are with maybe 100W power


----------



## armen818 (Sep 18, 2009)

bump


----------

